# Fazenda Samambaia - James Gormet Coffee



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

I bought some of the Fazenda Samambaia espresso beans last week and they are quite nice if extracted right. On the website it says they are quite easy to dial in but I find it much harder to get a 22-28 sec shot from these.

I have tried 14 - 15 grams and on me porlex tried 2 clicks to 3 clicks from closed tight.

What do people on here think?


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

no one to help?


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

Maybe try 16g on 2 clicks? Perhaps a slightly firmer tamp?

Sent from my ICS Touchpad with Tapatalk


----------



## nekromantik (Nov 13, 2011)

Yeah I will try that.

I did try once at 16g and it poured in 30 secs which was ok I suppose.

I never get enough crema though, that might be a machine problem as I only got a Cubika Plus.


----------

